# Braiding at shows in SoCal?



## bagof4grapes (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm hoping someone can help me locate some shows and maybe teach me how to find them on my own.

You see, I don't show much. Or at all, really. However, one thing I do know how to do is BRAID! I can do hunter braids, rosette braids, tails, running braids, lattice braids, you name it.

Recently I learned that people pay money to have their horses braided for shows. Awesome! However, because I don't show I'm having a heck of a time figuring out how to get involved at local shows and offer my braiding services.

I live in the Los Angeles area so you'd think that I'd find opportunities everywhere, but I keep getting told that even the regional shows around here wouldn't give me many opportunities since braiding isn't required.

I don't necessarily want to go to any huge shows as I don't feel that my skills could compete against the professionals, you know? It's probably best that I stick to smaller ones for now until I get more experience.

So, how do I find the shows where I might get a decent amount of work without getting in over my head?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Check out "Horse Trader magazine either online or at your local feed store. They have a section that lists shows. Also ask at feed stores.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I would put flyers up at show barns in your area. Preferably with a photo of your best work and a low intro price. All you need is for one or two people to give you a try -- this kind of service works by word of mouth more than anything. Even if braiding isn't "required" at regional shows I bet a lot of people get it done anyway.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I live near a major city as well, tons of local (schooling) shows, as well as tons of rated/national shows. So, while braiding is not a requirement of local schooling shows, most people around here still braid, especially for hunters. IMHO, even if a person is simply at a smaller schooling show, braiding should still be a requirement for the hunter ring - unfortunately that is not always the case, but thankfully I find that most people still braid for it.

I'd suggest finding a local horse group on facebook and make a post on there, as well as check out any local tack stores and ask if you would be able to post a flier - most tack stores have a section for this purpose.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

A lot of barns teach the kids to "show as if you were going to a AAA show" every time they go in the ring. So, especially if you offer a nice low intro price to get experience, you should get a few folks to give you a try. I know that I would brain my own mane but cheerfully would pay someone to do the tail, I hated doing tails, still do and am really glad I ride western now! LOL!


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

There's a ton of SoCal Facebook groups for all sorts of horse related things. I've never seen someone offer braiding on them, but I don't see how it could hurt!
I see a lot of trainers and haulers, etc. post on them, so it may be a good way to reach a wide group. SoCal horse/tack swap is a good one.


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

I think your best bet will be to find shows that are at least locally rated (by a California hunter/jumper association) or a lower rated USEF show, like a C show. By and large, in my experience, people really don't braid for local shows, but they may for a year end show and I do see braided horses at B and C shows, especially over the weekend. 

The only braids you'll really need are hunter braids, maybe with the option of doing jumper braids. make sure your braids are REALLY tight and really uniform, and people will be happy.


----------

